# For all us chocolate lovers



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

So there........


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a postcard which just says...Things are getting worse, please send chocolate.
from one currently eating a few pieces of Toblerone!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 12, 2014)

It even helps fix a broken heart . . .


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 12, 2014)

Choccychoccychoccychoccychoccyyyyyyyy


----------



## That Guy (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Casper (Jan 12, 2014)

_*Pappy......being a chocaholic from way back, that makes complete sense to me....:happy:
:yeah:*_


----------

